# Hello Everyone!



## Jessica0984 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am a newbie. I absolutely adore MAC and my favorite collection is Barbie Loves MAC. I am so glad I found this website so I actually have other people addicted to MAC to talk to! I am from South Carolina and recently got married. I look forward to chatting with all of you and learning some makeup tips along the way.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

hello


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Jessica!  You will love it here ;-)


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 27, 2008)

hey everyone, im new to the site. I'm fro London, U.K. I absolutely love mac. im currently in beauty college training to be a beauty therapist/make-up artist, so im really happy i found this. Im looking forward to learning more. as i would love to apply to mac.


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome! I love the Barbie Loves Mac collection as well! So addicting!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Jessica!! I'm new here too, and I'm from Charleston!!


----------

